# Documentary looking for Brits back from Dubai



## desert dreams

A new ITV1 documentary is looking to speak to UK-based professionals or investors who have recently returned from living in Dubai.

If you came home after losing your job or your home; or you ran into financial difficulty when property prices plummeted worldwide, our team would like to hear from you. If you’d like to talk to us but you are concerned because you still have debt in Dubai, don’t worry - we may be able to tell your story without identifying you.

We are also interested in speaking to property developers, estate agents, journalists or entrepreneurs who have lived the Dubai dream but returned to the UK because the investment bubble has burst. 

The programme is currently in development so at this stage we will be speaking to people off-the-record and we will treat all experiences shared in the strictest confidence. 

Please contact desertdreams @ itv. com with your contact details and a member of our team will be in touch.


----------



## marc

why? - so you can produce more lies for viewings?

how about an expat Dubai big brother where everyone b1tches about it? - get your ratings up?


Or a documentary about all the successes that have happened here?


----------



## mrbig

talk to merlin the learned, thats right up his alley.....


----------



## marc

Calling all turds!


----------

